# Nên Mua Nệm Cao Su Nào Giá Rẻ, Chất Lượng???



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (20/12/18)

Thị trường với quá nhiều dòng nệm và thương hiệu nệm, làm sao để mua được tấm nệm đảm bảo nguồn gốc, chất lượng và giá cả lại phù hợp với khả năng tài chính của bản thân là câu hỏi mà nhiều người đang vất vả để tìm câu trả lời.

Hiện nay, trên thị trường có khá nhiều thương hiệu nệm cao su: nhưng thông dụng và được nhiều người tin dùng nhất là các loại nệm cao su thiên nhiên như: Nệm cao sau Kymdan, nệm cao su Liên Á, nệm cao su Vạn Thành, nệm cao su Kim Cương, nệm cao su Đồng Phú..., tuy nhiên giá của dòng nệm này không phải bất kỳ ai cũng đủ khả năng để mua. Bên cạnh đó, quá nhiều sự lựa chọn cũng khiến cho người dùng phân vân không biết nên chọn thương hiệu nào mới tốt và quan trọng là phù hợp với khả năng tài chính của gia đình mình. Vậy Nên mua nệm cao su nào giá rẻ, chất lượng??? Mình xin giới thiệu đến các bạn một số dòng nệm đáp ứng các tiêu chí nệm cao su giá rẻ và chất lượng nhé!

*1. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA:*
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA được sản xuất từ thành phần nguyên liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên không pha lẫn tạp chất. Thiết kế 2 mặt lỗ tròn tiện dụng sử dụng được cả 2 mặt giúp tăng độ bền và thời gian sử dụng nệm.

Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế dạng bọt khí liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau cùng hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi giúp cho sản phẩm luôn thoáng mát ở mọi góc độ, luôn tạo cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát.

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA áp dụng công nghệ mới nệm trắng tinh khiết không chỉ mang đến vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ sang trọng cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn mà còn được xử lý qua dây truyền xử lý nghiêm ngặt loại bỏ hoàn toàn tạp chất gây dị ứng, an toàn tuyệt đối.

Do chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên nên nệm cao su TATANA có độ đàn hồi tuyệt đối, bền bỉ theo thời gian. Nệm phân bổ đồng đều theo trọng lượng của cơ thể, giúp cho lưng luôn ở tư thế thoải mái nhất, không gây mệt mỏi, đau lưng, nâng đỡ theo từng đường cong cơ thể, bảo vệ tối đa hệ thống cột sống, nhẹ nhàng nâng niu giấc ngủ của bạn.

_



_
_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA_​
*2. Nệm cao su tổng hợp TATANA:*
Nệm cao su tổng hợp TATANA được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu tổng hợp cao cấp theo dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến hiện đại với thiết kế bề mặt nệm êm ái, chịu lực tốt, nâng đỡ tối đa mang đến cảm giác êm ái đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ sâu và yên giấc.

Thiết kế độc đáo với cấu trúc vừa cứng ( tỉ trọng 120 kg/cm3) mang lại sự vững chắc, vừa mềm nâng đỡ hài hòa cho từng vùng giúp máu lưu thông dễ dàng, cơ thể được nghỉ ngơi ở trạng thái thoải mái nhất.

_



_
_Nệm cao su tổng hợp TATANA_
​*3. Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo TATANA:*
Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA được sản xuất theo công nghệ cải tiến hiện đại với độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối cùng thiết kế trẻ trung, sang trọng mang đến những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời cho giấc ngủ của bạn.

Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA với thiết kế độc đáo.

Cao su nhân tạo: Nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu 100% với tỷ trọng cao, đàn hồi tuyệt đối, nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ bền lâu, không gây lún, trũng sau một gian sử dụng, an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.

_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp ba TATANA_​
Hy vọng qua bài viết trên, bạn sẽ có thêm thông tin cũng như thêm một sự lựa chọn và cân nhắc khi mua nệm cao su giá rẻ. Để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ tốt hơn bạn hãy truy cập ngay website: tatana.vn nhé!!!


----------

